# La Rondeau new favorite pot...



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 15, 2014)

I just picked up a wide flat bottomed pot with low sides and loop handles called Rondeau. 

Its definitely not a common size pot from Western pan manufacturers. I was poking around at Williams Sonoma a few a weeks ago and saw one, thought to myself, whats this used for. It's a new Thomas Keller inspired collection of pots and pans-I was intrigued. 

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-tk-d5-stainless-steel-tall-rondeau/

So I took it home and made, what else, Beef Bourguignon. Its like a Dutch Oven but has more surface area with lower sides (usually the sides are 1/3 as long as the width). My pan is 12 inches with four inch sides. I like how the low sides facilitate evaporation (when pan frying). I'm going to do a whole roast in it next. 

I'm sure most Pro cooks are rolling their eyes, like I finally discovered sliced bread, right? That may be true, but I think its going to be useful shape for poaching, frying as well as roasting. 

Curious what other cooks use this pot for?

To give you some sense of its form, here's a pic comparing it with some other pot shapes:

Top: 6 QT French Dutch Oven
Top Left: 5 QT Casserole
Center: 8QT Rondeau
Bottom Left: 2.5 QT Windsor Pan
Bottom Right: 3 QT Saucier


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 15, 2014)

They have sliced bread now?


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 15, 2014)

The proportions on that aren't too uncommon. I've had several pans like that over the years, just not with loops. In fact, I'd guess it's not too different from your long handled PC.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 15, 2014)

Danny, For me this is unique shape. Hope this link works. 

http://www.egullet.com/imgs/egci/cookware/cookware2.jpg


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 15, 2014)

maybe I'm dating myself Dennis, but I used to call that shape a brazier. I'd call out for a "big brazzier" if I needed one for the flat top behind the line. Pot of choice for lamb shanks, shorts ribs and braises. As always, you chose wisely.


----------



## daveb (Sep 15, 2014)

I was thinking braising pan, size large. Like. Looks like the Keller line is going to be a WS exclusive.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 16, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Danny, For me this is unique shape. Hope this link works.
> 
> http://www.egullet.com/imgs/egci/cookware/cookware2.jpg




I was looking at the aspect ratio of the duromatic, looks like its 11.5 X 4....aren't those the same dimensions you quoted for this pan? I'm confused about what's different...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 16, 2014)

OH Yea Danny, I stand corrected, I never think about using the Pressure cooker as a stand along pot. Shame on me. But the Rikon PN is only 5 QT, the AC is 8


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a really common shape in pro kitchens where you can park a big one on four burners and go to town.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 16, 2014)

I also knew a dishwasher that renamed himself Rondeau, after the pot. I never knew his real name.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 16, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> OH Yea Danny, I stand corrected, I never think about using the Pressure cooker as a stand along pot. Shame on me. But the Rikon PN is only 5 QT, the AC is 8



that's why you should have got the 8 qt Rikon! :rofl2:

I gotcha now though.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Sep 18, 2014)

I also saw the TK collection Rondeau and really liked the way it looked. I had seen them on TV and was aware of them just didn't know what they were called. The line is really solid, around the same quality as the Demeyer at Atlantis pieces I picked up recently.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> maybe I'm dating myself Dennis, but I used to call that shape a brazier. I'd call out for a "big brazzier" if I needed one for the flat top behind the line. Pot of choice for lamb shanks, shorts ribs and braises. As always, you chose wisely.



yep, what he said.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2014)

i had a cheaper pot that shape for a while..same dimensions. just never used it enough and gave it to my brother.

on a side note; you know you did excellent in a chef's life if you have All-Clad stamping your name on some of their products..dang..back up the Brinks Truck.


----------

